# Gee... Om a Tree



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My myrtle is starting to think its a boxwood. Today I noticed one of the round "spheres" is going like totally cubic. Others will probably follow suit, or maybe even take on other geometric forms. Must be those square roots!


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice. I wish my fake ones looked half as good. 

TOM


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I can see it has been pruned that way. My eyes do not deceive me. 

Andrew


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh cripe! Now this cubism movement has spread to the whole tree and I think it will jump the church to the ajoining myrtle. Well, if you can't grow a "boxwood," you can always make one.


----------



## Vickichen (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh, cheer! This tree is so wonderful.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice looking tree.


----------

